# Call storage box!



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I made a box to keep my calls in. 
What do you think? 
The grey liner is indoor/outdoor carpet


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks nice ! Perfect for keeping them safe. I have an old tackle box I store mine in and am constantly changing up depending on the time of year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet ! I need one...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicely done. I tried to store mine on the mantle above the fire place...... My wife threatened to store them in the fire place..... Looks like I will have to make a box lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tom, I like the tackle box idea, good one. I have no old ones so it's off to the Chinese Flea Market.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OF97, the storage box is also very good, I like what you've done.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Nicely done. I tried to store mine on the mantle above the fire place...... My wife threatened to store them in the fire place..... Looks like I will have to make a box lol


 That when you take her back mentally to the seventies---you know "bra" burning.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed I understand Ralph..... But she my get the wrong impression.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97, where is all of your calls? That box is empty...lol. With all of the master call makers here ??? Pics please...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool looking box. Very nice!


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am sad to say, thoughs are my only 2 calls

I've got weasel making me one, ill post up some pics when I get it!

I'd be willing to trade some boxes for calls!
If anyone is intrested let me know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice box Freak ! You're gonna wish you had made it bigger..I guarantee it !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice......Ed.....where was this guy three months ago when I needed him?!LOL


I wasn't on the forum then...


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool box!


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT

PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> I am sad to say, thoughs are my only 2 calls
> 
> I've got weasel making me one, ill post up some pics when I get it!
> 
> ...


it's all good, you have to start with one! All I had was two or three. Old Burnham Bros. But now I have a problem lol


----------

